# Error - The hard disk was not found!



## u039307 (Jan 14, 2002)

trying to run the recovery disk and now getting this error. It further tells me to run FDisk program to initialize the disk. ??

i am not familiar with this and i would hate to know that I would be the cause in drstroying the hd.

HP Pavillion P3


Any help appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Rikku (Dec 11, 2001)

Are you attempting to wipe your computer clean and start over? 

Fdisk is a program you run from a DOS command prompt - it 'partitions' the hard drive so that you can format it.

Only run FDISK if you are wiping all the data from your computer and starting over! 

If that's what you want to do, post back here and we can walk you through the steps to Partition and format your drive so that you can use the recovery disk (although I thought recovery CDs did that automatically)

Is this a recovery CD?


----------



## u039307 (Jan 14, 2002)

yes, its a recovery cd. When it boots up with disk it says Error with hd not found.

I don't wish to totally wipe out all data, just trying to get back to normal use of win 98.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Is the HDD detected by the BIOS? Also check the boot sequence in the BIOS. See that the CdRom is the first boot device when you want to make use of the recovery cd... The sequence must have been HDD as the first boot device and so you were getting the error as HDD not found rather than booting into the recovery cd. Check if the BIOS detects the HDD and also verify the boot sequence...


----------

